# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Windows Media Player - Affichage des paroles

## Daejung

Bonjour,

Les paroles de mes mp3 sont incluses dans le tag UNSYNCEDLYRICS de ces mp3 et je peux les afficher dans le lecteur de mp3 de mon smartphone mais je en trouve pas comment les afficher quand j'coute ces mp3 sur mon pc dans Windows Media Player. 

Il y a bien une commande d'activation des "paroles et sous-titres" dans Windows Media Player mais cela ne change rien quand je l'active. Comment faire et, si ce n'est pas possible, quelle application puis-je installer sur mon PC pour que ces tags soient lus ?

Merci

----------

